# Time of year to sow ornamental grass seed



## SLCKyle

Thanks in advance to anyone who has advice on this topic.

I am planning to sow Purple Threeawn along a narrow strip adjacent to a walkway and am looking for advice on what time of year to sow the seeds. There isn't a whole lot of information online about this particular seed so I'm hoping some of you have experience with this.

I live in zone 7 (Salt Lake City) and would prefer to sow right now so the seeds can germinate as soon as it warms up. But I just want to make sure that's a wise plan--or do I need to wait until last frost?

Thanks again.


----------



## Wiley

SLCKyle said:


> Thanks in advance to anyone who has advice on this topic.
> 
> I am planning to sow Purple Threeawn along a narrow strip adjacent to a walkway and am looking for advice on what time of year to sow the seeds. There isn't a whole lot of information online about this particular seed so I'm hoping some of you have experience with this.
> 
> I live in zone 7 (Salt Lake City) and would prefer to sow right now so the seeds can germinate as soon as it warms up. But I just want to make sure that's a wise plan--or do I need to wait until last frost?
> 
> Thanks again.


Purple Threeawn is a warm season grass that would be best planted when soil temp averages reach 65+ in the spring. You could try and start the seeds indoors this winter in trays with grow lights. I don't know if a winter dormant seeing is appropriate or not?


----------

